# Teeniest, Tiniest Problem... Help!



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok.. I have a small problem.

I have been seeing this guy since just before christmas. I really really like him - he's polite, affectionate, unbelievably funny and talkative.

The thing is, I haven't said anything about my internship (you know the one I mean! the travelling one!) I figured, I would have plenty of time to tell him when I feel ready, since we're not even 'official' yet - we've been on a few dates and talked and smsed a lot, in fact it feels like I've known him way longer than I have!

but... it's just never come up and I don't know how to tell him without scaring him off.

Add to that, on sunday, he is coming for my girlfriend's birthday lunch. All my friends and their boyfriends will be there, including one who has been teasing me about this guy since day one. He has a really nasty sense of humour and I'm really concerned that he'll blurt it out before I've told him myself!!

What should I do? I didn't want to tell him over the phone, and I'm seeing him tomorrow, but I don't want to make it into a huge deal, since I don't even know if he wants to date me (as in, boyfriend girlfriend type thing, haha that sounds so year 10!)

It's put me in a really difficult position since I didn't want to be rushed into telling him.

So to sum up, what I'm really asking is:

1. How should I lead into it/tell him?

2. Should I tell him before sunday? or am I worried for nothing


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 6, 2009)

You have to tell him before he finds out on Sunday...lead into it gently and just casually mention it. Don't make a big deal out of it. You might want to say something about school and then something aboout the internship.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2009)

should I mention how long I'll be over there? ah! I just feel like if I suddenly drop this topic on him, it'll be like 'why didn't you tell me before' but the longer I leave it, the worse it gets!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was actually wondering this the other day and was gonna ask you about it lol

Perhaps just casually start talking about uni and mention that with this course part of the program involves an internship and go from there, be really casual about it. The last thing you need is for someone to start talking about it on Sunday with him around and him not knowing anything. I know how you must be feeling, you don't want to drive him away, but you need to tell him. I'm not very good at these things myself, so I'm sorry I'm not that much help!


----------



## danaryan (Jan 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was actually wondering this the other day and was gonna ask you about it lol
Perhaps just casually start talking about uni and mention that with this course part of the program involves an internship and go from there, be really casual about it. The last thing you need is for someone to start talking about it on Sunday with him around and him not knowing anything. I know how you must be feeling, you don't want to drive him away, but you need to tell him. I'm not very good at these things myself, so I'm sorry I'm not that much help!

I would agree that this might be the best way, but you should tell him before he finds out some other way.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with Bec, definitely tell him soon.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree, just mention it casually. It's better that he hears it from you rather than someone at the party.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif should I mention how long I'll be over there? ah! I just feel like if I suddenly drop this topic on him, it'll be like 'why didn't you tell me before' but the longer I leave it, the worse it gets! Don't lay it all on him at once...if he asks how long, then tell him. If it becomes important tell him you'll leave Willum with him to insure that you will come back to him....


----------



## Lucy (Jan 6, 2009)

i'd say something about it casually, its italy you're going to, right? take him for an italian! and then drop it in something casual like "i hope i get lots of nice food like this when i go to italy!" and then when he asks what it is say, "oh i thought i mentioned it, i'm going to italy for a bit with my internship". but don't say how long for, just leave it at that. LOL i'm scripting this whole thing!!

and then later on in a couple of days you can build it up as a bigger thing, like talk about your accomodation and stuff so he feels involved and twigs that you may be going for a while. or say as an afterthought, "actually it looks like i'll be abroad for a while.."

because its such a big thing and you've left it out, if you were to drop it as ONE BIG THING i think he'd be more inclined to freak. but if you break it down into smaller bites, like 1. you're going to italy and 2. you're staying there for a while then it might not seem so huge an announcement. and then at least he'd know you were going rather than being in the dark and being suprised by someone else telling him- which would be very not good.

and it sounds like you like him a lot! and maybe telling him this will push that sort of decision forward. it would be unfair for him to announce that he wanted you as his girlfriend and then you to tell him you're going away. i think you definately have to tell him.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks everyone. I'm seeing him today, so I'll take a deep breath, and then just blurtitoutreallyreallyquicklyandchangethetopic!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 6, 2009)

good luck rosie i sure it will all go ok


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 6, 2009)

You'll be fine honey, he seems like a sweet guy, he'll understand I'm sure



Afterall, this all went into action BEFORE you met him, so it's not like you have just gone out on a whim and started planning it now.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

that's true, Bec!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with what Bec and Lisa said



Please keep us updated Rosie. I'm sure it will work out for you


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope so shell!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 7, 2009)

How did it go? Or hasn't it yet? I get so confused with the dateline and time changes. I'm sure it will be fine! we are all pulling for you!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks! not yet! only 2:30. Soo... try back in about another 10 hours, lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 7, 2009)

So what happened?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

haha, just got home! good timing!

It went really well! I mentioned it and it was just a topic of conversation. The rest of the night went really welll. Haha, and we discussed changing our facebook statuses. Stati?

anyway. We are officially official


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, just got home! good timing!
It went really well! I mentioned it and it was just a topic of conversation. The rest of the night went really welll. Haha, and we discussed changing our facebook statuses. Stati?

anyway. We are officially official





Help me out, I'm old and out of the loop, does this mean that he's your BF now? If so Congrats!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2009)

Woohoo! Rosie has a boyfriend na na na nan nahh nahhhhhhh!!! lol


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

rosie and the dudey sitting in the tree...k i s s i ng  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

congrats hun im glad to hear it went well for you .

What was his thoughts on you going o/s?


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2009)

yaaaay!




glad it worked out

you know its official when you change your facebook! lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 7, 2009)

Does he like Willum? More importantly, does Willum like him?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2009)

lol! yes, he's my 'boyfriend' although I'm waiting for him to change his status first!

He handled it fine. In fact, it was such a non-reaction that I mentioned it in different ways! But yes, I figure, he/we will cross that bridge when he/we come to it.

Lisa, he hasn't met willum yet! but he's said goodnight to him on the phone! I think they'll get along!

Now the next big hurdle is friday night! eek! I'm going to his house to watch transformers. His parents are going to be there! My mum was miffed that I'm meeting his before he's meeting mine, haha!

but then I've got sunday to stress about after that! it never ends!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 8, 2009)

don't stress you'll get pimples..lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't stress you'll get pimples..lol I actually did LOL! Sunday will be fine, don't worry about it! His parents will love you and your friends will love him (except the a**hole-he'll be envious) . I'm worried about Willum, bunnys are very jealous .


----------



## Ozee (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe its time to get Willum a friend too, maybe Willimina?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2009)

haha, he's a picky little rabbit, he'd probably resent sharing the dried strawberries and the rosie-hugs!

Actually, he got along with my last boyfriend, so maybe he'll be ok? I think it must be scent based, so as long as I've been snuggling him before I introduce them we should be right.

You guys are so awesome to talk to, lol!


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2009)

WooHoo! Congrats Rosie, that's so exciting, and I'm glad the talk went well. Good luck with meeting his parents and him meeting yours.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2009)

haha, yes, not looking forward to that. Have to stop them from saying anything about bogans. Sigh.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 8, 2009)

Yayy pleased for you!! When do we get to see a pic of him?


----------



## Lucy (Jan 8, 2009)

whats a bogan??

LOL transformers!! thats soo cute!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL!

Lau, his photo is on facebook, just add me (Rosie Shaw) he's Wayne. I'd feel weird posting his pic on here.. like some crazy stalker, haha!

And a bogan is a redneck, a full on, aussie yobbo. (Please don't ask what a yobbo is, LOL)


----------



## magosienne (Jan 8, 2009)

What is a yobbo ? (LOL!).

I'm glad you have a boyfriend Rosie !


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2009)

lol, Mags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 8, 2009)

Ooh I saw him on your facebook! I bet you and him look gorgeous together


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 8, 2009)

Go ahead and put his picture here, I doon't have a facebook account...


----------



## Lucy (Jan 8, 2009)

i've added you.. i want to peek at him too!!! hehe


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 9, 2009)

haha! I can't confirm your request since i"m at work! arg! but when I get home I'll add you. Lol, Lisa, I'd feel like a stalker!

Wait until I have one of us together (ha! like a million years from now!) I want to know what you guys think though! I personally think he's more attractive in person


----------



## Ozee (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a yobbo

(sorry im not sure how to embed properly yet please help


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 10, 2009)

lol Oz, than's for posting those in the other thread! Hilarious!!!

BTW, now we're officially listed as 'in a relationship' - you guys have to tell me what you think! hee hee


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't actually view his profile, but his profile photo is cute, he's a bit of a spunk


----------



## Anthea (Jan 10, 2009)

Ozee that video cracked me up hehe

Congrats Rosie I am really happy for you, you got me curious now I'm going to have to have a peek at FB.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 10, 2009)

awww but I dont have facebook





How did the meeting of parents go?


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 10, 2009)

It went ok!

I'm not sure if they're really easy going, or if he told them not to interrogate me, but they didn't actually ask me any of the standard questions (what do you do? what was your degree in? what are you studying now? when does that end? how much do you earn? are you fertile? do you want kids? ETC, LOL)

so I kind of rambled on and on unneccessarily! haha! but, on the plus side, their dog [the sister's dog that they're babysitting while the sister is on her honeymoon] Liked me, so that's always a good start, right?


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 10, 2009)

It's always good if the pets like you, you know someone is no good if your pets hate them lol Glad to hear things went well apart from that, I'm sure you didn't ramble that badly, they'd probably appreciate that you were chatty and wanted to talk to them!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It went ok! 
I'm not sure if they're really easy going, or if he told them not to interrogate me, but they didn't actually ask me any of the standard questions (what do you do? what was your degree in? what are you studying now? when does that end? how much do you earn? are you fertile? do you want kids? ETC, LOL)

so I kind of rambled on and on unneccessarily! haha! but, on the plus side, their dog [the sister's dog that they're babysitting while the sister is on her honeymoon] Liked me, so that's always a good start, right?

I'm sure they loved you and that the dog liked you is good also. They are probably amazed that their son has such a pretty and nice GF.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 10, 2009)

haha, lisa, I want you as a parent-in-law!


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, Rosie - starting off the new year as a taken woman? Nice.

He's a cutie...


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks Ceilz! he's nice too!


----------

